# Civilization V - Best Leaders?



## Big Game Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm new to Civ 5 and could use some help on choosing a leader. My ultimate goal is to dominate the world with a high powered military, but I also want high tech as well. I want to build space ships and stuff.

Right now, I've chosen Japan because of the special ability that allows units to fight at full strength no matter how much HP has been lost.

I was also thinking China because of it's 15% EXP gain too all units.

I guess I'd just like some feedback on how I should go about taking over the world. I obviously can't just create a bunch of military units and go fight some people. I'm going to have to play nice and have alliances before nuking everyone.

I've already set the advanced options so that no matter what, the game will never end. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I usually play America and England, they're the easiest to advance technology wise for me, because that's usually my mode of operation. But if you have gold byzantium is cool.


----------

